# Starting new group in Shanghai- anyone interested?



## Tyler Do'Urden (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm starting a new D&D 3.5 group in Shanghai; we plan to play on Sunday nights, from 7:30-8:00 to midnight.  We'll probably be playing at a place in Xujiahui or north Minhang (over by the Nanfang mall); the game will be conducted in English, but non-native speakers who think they can keep up are perfectly welcome.

Any takers, respond to this thread and I'll give you further contact information.


----------



## YingJiaMing (Nov 18, 2009)

hi. I would be searching for some gamers and a game here. Please contact me.  Greetings,  JiaMing


----------



## hobbitriddles (Aug 20, 2010)

*Hi - Too Late to Join?*

Hi Tyler - if it's not too late to join, please count me in!


----------



## Rissa (Nov 29, 2010)

*New Gamer*

Hi Tyler, 
If you've still got a group in Shanghai, I'd like to join. I'm new to D&D, so if that's not a problem, please get in touch! Thanks.


----------



## YingJiaMing (May 19, 2011)

Hi guys! Unfortunately i never received an answer from Tyler and right now i am not in Shanghai anymore for at least this year. perhaps you two can join together and form a new group. As far as i know D&D exists in chinese too, so it might be possible to find some chinese players. If you cannot speak chinese (what might be rather difiicult for playing D&D), eventually there will be some players speaking english. Wish you good luck and great fun!


----------

